# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Женщины и мужчины – нам нужен переводчик

## Irina

*Часто ли вы слышите : "Мой муж никогда не понимает меня" или "Он словно не слышит, что я говорю, мы с ним говорим на разных языках"?* Неужели действительно мужчины и женщины настолько по-разному выражают свои мысли, что порой им действительно пригодился бы переводчик, умеющий растолковать сторонам, о чем же все-таки идет речь?

Если, к несчастью, у вас возникло подобное непонимание, то я постараюсь выступить в роли толмача, переводчика с мужского языка на женский, и наоборот.

Первое, что вы должны знать: женщины обсуждают друг с другом свои проблемы, пытаются переубедить собеседника. В процессе разговора часто обмениваются опытом.

Мужчины убеждены, что если женщины обсуждают с ними свои проблемы, то, значит, жаждут получить от них квалифицированный совет. На самом деле, чаще всего женщине просто нужно, чтобы ей посочувствовали. Советы чаще всего она получает от подруг или... своего психолога.


*О проблемах*

Большинство женщин считает брак удачным до тех пор, пока пара может вместе обсуждать возникшие проблемы.
Большинство мужчин расценивает отношения как неудачные, если слишком часто приходится говорить о проблемах.


*Женщины задают вопросы*

Когда беседуют мужчина и женщина, больше вопросов задает она, так как убеждена в том, что это один из наилучших способов поддержать беседу. Мужчины же воспринимают вопросы, как обращение к ним за информацией.

Непонимание:

– Как тебе нравится это платье? Оно мне идет?
– Угу... Нормально...

Это ответ обычного мужчины, информация о платье как таковом может быть дана только мужем-модельером или стилистом.

Мужчины редко задают вопросы на личные темы. Они считают, что если женщина сочтет нужным, то сама все расскажет, женщина же думает, что, если она не задаст подобных вопросов, то мужчина сочтет, что он ей безразличен.

Для мужчин вопросы – проявление назойливости, для женщин – способ выражения дружеских чувств и заботы.


*Поощрение собеседника*

Женщины чаще поощряют собеседника, чаще кивают и дают утвердительные ответы. Мужчины убеждены, что это знаки согласия с ними – не всегда так! Иногда она просто кивает, чтобы не создавалось "напряга", и при этом далеко не всегда согласна с мужчиной. С другой стороны, жены обижаются на мужей, когда те редко произносят ободряющие слова.

*Мужчины пер***вают чаще*

Замечания во время разговора (порой довольно резкие) чаще позволяют себе мужчины. Для них это естественная форма беседы. У женщин это вызывает молчаливый протест. Попутные комментарии в разговоре женщины воспринимают как нападение.


*Ты и мы*

Чтобы дать собеседнику почувствовать общность взглядов, женщины часто пользуются словами "ты" и "мы". Мужчины не любят констатировать факт или просто высказывать о нем свое мнение. Их любимое слово "Я". Поэтому женщин так часто обижает авторитарный тон. Может быть, они просто не понимают, что это проявление мужественности, а не чувства превосходства?!

Ничто так не радует, как сознание того, что собеседник тебя понимает, и, с другой стороны, ничто так не расстраивает, как непонимание. Вряд ли его можно чем-то компенсировать. Способность говорить на языке полунамеков и взглядов создает духовную близость в паре, а отсутствие оной превращает жизнь в сплошную перебранку.

Познакомим вас с некоторыми правилами, которые хотя бы немного помогут вам приблизить общение к идеальному.


*Правило первое*

Настройтесь на "волну" своего собеседника. Если мужчина видит, что его совет – только повод для обиды со стороны женщины, то ему необходимо "сменить пластинку" и выразить сочувствие. Женщина, в свою очередь, может предупредить конфликт, если прямо скажет: "Мне кажется, я знаю, что делать, просто мне хотелось бы немного поговорить об этом с тобой".


*Правило второе*

Для мужчин и, иногда, женщин. Покажите, что вы умеете слушать. Ободряющее "да" и кивок головой, если вы не любите лишних слов, а также выражение внимания на лице помогут вам. Таким образом ваш собеседник не будет теряться в догадках – слушаете вы его или нет?


*Правило третье*

Не позволяйте себе пер***вать говорящего. Не спешите выразить свою мысль, пока ваш собеседник не закончил говорить. Если уж вас пер***ли, то не стоит автоматически истолковывать это как отрицательное отношение к сказанному, лучше отнеситесь к комментариям, как к вовлеченности в беседу и интересу лично к вам.


*Правило четвертое*

Искусно заданный вопрос – умение начать и поддержать разговор. Умейте задавать вопросы на тему, интересную собеседнику.


*Правило пятое*

Будьте тактичными. У каждого есть своя "любимая мозоль", желательно на нее не наступать. Порой даже любящие и внимательные люди совершают ошибки: одного намека на, например, лишний вес или профессиональные проблемы (т.е. внешность у женщин и социальные отношения у мужчин) достаточно, чтобы разрушить приятное общение. Конечно, это не значит, что вы должны быть все время настороже, но деликатность и тактичность всегда ценятся.

Конечно, люди не всегда, скорее, даже никогда не подходят друг другу идеально, идеал – это то, к чему стоит стремиться, но достичь его невозможно. Когда вы только познакомились, вас привлекает друг в друге именно противоположность, непонятная манера поведения интригует, загадки волнуют, позже именно это становится проблемой. Поэтому учитесь сразу понимать различия между вами и спокойно относиться к тому, что другой человек совсем другой.

*Различия естественны, и они ни в коей мере не свидетельствуют о неуважении или равнодушии.*

----------


## Asteriks

*Руководство для мужчин по покорению женщин 
*
- Господи! Ау, ты меня слышишь?! Ау!!
- Послушай, ну дай же наконец отдохнуть, — послышался сверху усталый, сонный голос.
Мужчина внизу нетерпеливо переминулся с ноги на ногу.
- Я позволил тебе говорить с собой, что бы ты в конце концов успокоился!
- Мне это, одна вещь нужна.
- Ну что еще?? Ты просил у меня огня, силы, просил разума, и что? Как ты распорядился, к примеру, разумом?
- Я венец природы,- гордо выпятил грудь мужчина с полным осознанием своей важности.
- Ну да, конечно,- сверху донесся саркастический смех.
Несколько секунд тишины и мужчина опять начал нетерпеливо топтаться.
- Значит так, “венец природы”, я позволю тебе попросить одну единственную вещь. Одну и все! Понял? И никогда я тебе больше отвечать не буду! Так что подумай очень хорошо!
Мужчина собственно раздумывал не долго.
- Мне, это… Нужно…, — мужчина замялся, пытаясь применить подарок под названием “разум” на практике.
- Вот ты создал женщину, но она живет сама по себе, и я вроде ей и не нужен. А мне надо… Ну… Сам понимаешь.
Сверху опять послышалось ворчание.
- Вот тебе Слово Божие, — раздался голос и с неба, прямо на мужчину свалилась книга.
Мужчина почесал ушибленное место и подобрал подарок небес.
- Так, — сдвинув брови начал он, - “Руководство по покорению женщины”. Это что ее завоевывать еще что-ли?
- Слушай, могу ее и вообще забрать! Будешь один!!,- рассердились сверху.
- Не, не, оставь, - заторопился мужчина и расплылся в улыбке, думая о чем то о своем и раскрыл книгу.
- Так, — повторил он, — “Дарение подарков”, ого! “Защита”, “Поддержание очага”, “Добыча пропитания”, — ничего себе!!,- разорялся мужчина, — а полегче?
- Все!, - отрезали сверху, — живи и учись! Прощай!
Но мужчина его уже не слушал.
- Глава о семейных обязанностях, глава о воспитании детей, глава про заботу о родителях, — С ума сойти, столько прочитать!
Ага, последняя глава: “Как понять о чем думает и чего хочет женщина”,- он начал в предвкушении тер***ть книгу.
- Стоп! Э! Да тут страницы вырваны! Э-э! Господи! Ау?!

Но ему уже никто не ответил.

Ал. Тюрин

*Спасибо Алу за найденную статью*

----------


## Alex

А комментарий 14 летнего парня таков: *А ведь тайна в самой “книге”, а не в её конце.*

----------


## Irina

Такое впечатление, что общий язык мы никогда не найдём

----------

